# Marin County gorgeous right now



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Granted we need to be responsible riders right now, if you're able to do it safely Marin County is gorgeous right now and there definitely seem to be less cars on the road.

I had my car in for service in Novato, while they were fixing it I did a Novato > Nicasio loop via Lucas Valley, Nicasio Valley, Pt Reyes - Petaluma, Novato Blvd.

Quiet, beautiful, hills still green. It was so serene at Nicasio Reservoir that you could *hear* fish jumping. Also saw multiple blue egrets.


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

Dang, it just might become essential for me to drive my bike to someplace like Nicasio or Danville. As it is, I stick to riding from home in the south bay.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ha. I live near Concord but have had issues with service at my local dealer, and needed a problem taken care of that they were having trouble getting covered under warranty for me. The Novato dealership was much more willing to work with me and were able to get it covered under warranty, so off I went. I sure wasn't going to sit in a car dealership service lounge for 3 hours with the current state of affairs...

I am definitely missing my South Bay rides (work is often down there). Calaveras/Felter/Sierra, Mt. Ham, Page Mill, Skyline, Portola Valley Loops, OLH, Kings, Alpine... sigh. Well I don't miss the commute, though.


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

Portola Valley is sketchy right now because San Mateo County declared that outdoor activity must be within 5 miles of home. It was probably meant to thin the pedestrian crowds at Half Moon Bay, Sawyer Camp Trail, and such. But the bike path from Ralston to Canada is closed, so they are thinking of cyclists as well. Conscensus seems to be that a San Mateo cyclist must stay within 5 miles of home, and not just that rides must start from home.

So now I'm wondering if it is ok for me to ride into San Mateo County when it's more than 5 miles from home in Santa Clara County? If not, then technically I can't go on Alpine Road, let alone Portola or OLH. Even a stretch of Page Mill is within San Mateo County.

Meanwhile, I'm thankful for the rides I can do.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I never realized the border between the two counties was where it is, pretty much splits my old riding zone from when I had to go to Palo Alto for work a lot in half.

If I were going to ride near there and stay within the current rules, I'd be doing a lot of Los Altos Hills (Page Mill, Moody, Altamont). Somebody made a Strava segment called chili pepper because of it's shape that is pretty much those 3 roads. I guess Highway 9 isn't too far away?


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes, it's mostly Hwy 9, Calaveras, and Shannon/Kennedy if I want to do some climbing. Mt. U is a bit much for my taste. I haven't been up Mt. Hamilton but at some point I'll give it a try. Does anyone know if their back bathroom and vending area is open?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Mt. Hamilton grades are much more reasonable than Hicks + Mt. Um... I broke a shoe mashing up to Mt. Um summit (although it's worth it at least once).


----------

